# Sewa Singh Tarmala - Videos Of Gurmatt Discussions



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 14, 2009)

Vidoes of Gurmatt Discussion between the Sewa Singh Tarmala and Singh Sabha Singhs on Sikh maryada, SGGS etc etc.

Sewa Singh has been a controversial man and is resisted by sikhs for having contrary views....and these videos show a gurmatt discussion tor esolve such issues.

THIS is exactly the way Sikhs should resolve issues..calm and sincere discussion each side answering points raised based only on SGGS Bhai Gurdass and Bhai Nanad Laal and NOTHING ELSE.

There is no disruptive actiivity or noise making/rowdy behaviour by either side.

Language is Punjabi..unfortunately for those who dont speak it...
*
PURIWAL.COM (the encyclopedia of sikhism)*


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 14, 2009)

Gyani ji

Would it be acceptable to  you to copy this over the Punjabi section?  That way the Punjabi section will have more content in it. We could leave it in this location also. Thank you.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 14, 2009)

sure ji..no problems. when i have the time I will do a short sumamry of what is being said..in English..so the non punjabi speaking spners will  also benefit a little.


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 14, 2009)

I see that it was copied over to the Punjabi section. Thank you


----------



## Hardip Singh (Sep 15, 2009)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> sure ji..no problems. when i have the time I will do a short sumamry of what is being said..in English..so the non punjabi speaking spners will also benefit a little.


 
Gyanni jee,
This is must to educate the people of the truth. Punjabi dialouges are in typical language, thus it will be nice if you translate the whole episode in English for the sangat.
Guru Fateh
Hardip Singh


----------

